# Buying Gifts



## keljt1127

Is any of you buying a christmas gift for your ex? From your child?

Me and FOB broke up a little over a month ago, I'm still a little heartbroken, but we do sometimes talk only about Rylan though. 

My mom thinks I should buy him something from Rylan.... 
but I dout he will get me something from him.

But then if he does I think it would be awkward if I didn't lol:blush:


----------



## sarah0108

I bought FOBpresents off my two :) although it is his bday xmas eve too lol


----------



## amygwen

I'd buy him a small gift if I were you. I wouldn't expect anything off of him though, most guys are crap in general at buying gifts if you're a couple or not. I doubt that he would expect you to buy a gift from your LO to him and vice versa. Just by him something small that says "I love you daddy" or something like that, definitely don't go over the top and don't be too disappointed if he doesn't buy anything.


----------



## annawrigley

Not this year, I've got him a card off Noah though. He got me a birthday present from Noah so I might get him one (his birthday is 22nd Dec), but he's not getting me a Christmas present so I'm not getting him one :shrug: He didn't get me a Mothers' Day card so he didn't get a Fathers' Day one. Tit for tat :lol:


----------



## rileybaby

When me and FOB broke up for a few months i stil bought him presents from riley for birthday+fathers day, i wouldnt from me, but from Riley of course, its his dad :) he never gets anything for me from riley even now were together!


----------



## Harli

Both have decided to not take part in their daughters life, so no presents from us. :thumbup:


----------



## Tanara

_Umm, Well OH when him and I took our "break" he bought me flowers and cards from the kids for Mothers Day.

And actually OH took Taye out and bought FOB a present for his birthday in November. I do it for my son not for my FOB although honestly were civil so its not a big deal, its not like if he just pissed me off 24/7 like before haha._


----------

